# VIP722 problems



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I have been told over time that this unit is known for problems when associated with antennae hookup. I have had problems with the unit rebooting when attmepting to access one of those channels. My question is that problem resolved? I also am having issues recently when I needed to reboot, hard or soft, it takes several reboots to completely come back up. Frustrating as all get out.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It was my understanding was it was the 722k module causing the reboot problem. I do not have any such problem with my 722 non-k model.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mean OTA: MT-2 module ?

OP: what signal level you have for the station ? How stable is it ?


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Am still looking to here back from Ray G or Ray C as I have sent pm's to them a few days back....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could be more polite and answer to our question ...


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

AFAIK, the issues are limited to the 722K. My 622 was swapped out about a year ago for a 722K, and it still has plenty of annoying problems, OTA or not. The reboot problem does seem to have been solved, but it still is sometimes extremely slow to respond to the remote (45 seconds to bring up the guide!), I get video breakup of short duration (1-2 secs) fairly frequently. None of this happened with my 622. (and, yes, p smith, the signal strength is fine)

There also used to be an apparent 'skip' problem, skipping many minutes rather than seconds, but that also seems to have been fixed.

I have to say, having to put up with this half-baked device has really lowered my opinion of Dish. I dumped D* years ago because of the horrible HR10-250. At least I didn't have to pay 1K out-of-pocket for the 722K.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are having a pixelation issue on your receiver, a technician may be needed to realign your dish. Please let me know. Thanks.



wje said:


> AFAIK, the issues are limited to the 722K. My 622 was swapped out about a year ago for a 722K, and it still has plenty of annoying problems, OTA or not. The reboot problem does seem to have been solved, but it still is sometimes extremely slow to respond to the remote (45 seconds to bring up the guide!), I get video breakup of short duration (1-2 secs) fairly frequently. None of this happened with my 622. (and, yes, p smith, the signal strength is fine)
> 
> There also used to be an apparent 'skip' problem, skipping many minutes rather than seconds, but that also seems to have been fixed.
> 
> I have to say, having to put up with this half-baked device has really lowered my opinion of Dish. I dumped D* years ago because of the horrible HR10-250. At least I didn't have to pay 1K out-of-pocket for the 722K.


----------



## global_nomad (Sep 30, 2012)

I"ve tried to reboot mine from dishonline and it seems to work from a distance also.


----------



## jajone13 (Oct 2, 2012)

I currently have 2 722k's and both of them reboot at least once a week.


----------



## jajone13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Forgot to mention I wasn't using any OTA. But since both required the reboot I just assumed it was the 722 bug.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Try one of these up against the left side drawing air thru. http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-M...e=UTF8&qid=1350691717&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+fan Dish should include one of these with all their DVRs.


----------



## jokerinthemist (Nov 8, 2012)

For the past few weeks, my 722 wants to reboot every night while I'm watching a program. Also, there are times that I'm recording 1 program, (one), and it won't let me change to another station without canceling the recording. Had an argument with a couple Dish reps about that this weekend. Tech dept was supposed to call me, but 4 days later, I'm still waiting. Problem still not resolved.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jokerinthemist said:


> For the past few weeks, my 722 wants to reboot every night while I'm watching a program. Also, there are times that I'm recording 1 program, (one), and it won't let me change to another station without canceling the recording. Had an argument with a couple Dish reps about that this weekend. Tech dept was supposed to call me, but 4 days later, I'm still waiting. Problem still not resolved.


Check your signal strength on both tuners. Sounds like you have one that isn't working or has low signal.


----------



## jokerinthemist (Nov 8, 2012)

boba said:


> Check your signal strength on both tuners. Sounds like you have one that isn't working or has low signal.


Just checked the signal strength and they are both at 56/58. Probably not very strong, but, that's as good as it's ever been. Thanks anyway...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I do not show this rebooting problem as a known issue for this receiver. The nightly reboot you mentioned may be when the updates occur, which includes the guide information. The default setting is 3 am but can be changed on this receiver. The receiver will reboot after the update completes.

If you have a recording and the other tuner is used, this message will pop up warning you that if you do change the channels it will stop the recording. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



jokerinthemist said:


> For the past few weeks, my 722 wants to reboot every night while I'm watching a program. Also, there are times that I'm recording 1 program, (one), and it won't let me change to another station without canceling the recording. Had an argument with a couple Dish reps about that this weekend. Tech dept was supposed to call me, but 4 days later, I'm still waiting. Problem still not resolved.


----------



## jokerinthemist (Nov 8, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I do not show this rebooting problem as a known issue for this receiver. The nightly reboot you mentioned may be when the updates occur, which includes the guide information. The default setting is 3 am but can be changed on this receiver. The receiver will reboot after the update completes.
> 
> If you have a recording and the other tuner is used, this message will pop up warning you that if you do change the channels it will stop the recording. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.


Recording problem: When I'm recording one program and trying to watch another, I get a pop up telling me that doing that will cancel the recording. It doesn't happen all the time, but when it does, it's really aggravating.

Reboot: I have the nightly update to occur at 4am, but quite often it won't occur until 5, 5:30, even as late as 6am.


----------

